# Color brilliance/sallys



## wvpumpkin (Mar 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever used this hair color from Sally"s. What is the info you have?


----------



## KatJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Ion makes very dependable products. Their haircolors are no different. They tend to be a little more conditioning than the other brands of color that we carry. They are also known to cover gray very well.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Do you work at Sally's? Do they make this in a semi-permanent? Do you think that the permanent is more damaging than the semi? Also how do you find the right shade. I found a light copper red, which looked like what I want, but what do you put with that to make that color, if I am starting out like a strawberry red blonde etc? And say someone with light blonde hair wanted the same color, how do you know what to mix to make the color come out the same on both people. Hope I made sense lol


----------



## KatJ (Mar 13, 2007)

I do. No, Color Brilliance doesnt have a semi. You have to look at the persons hair color, and what color they are trying to get to. After you look at those factors you can figure out what strength developer to use. You would use a 10 for a no-lift color (deposit only). A 20 isnt going to lift very much, but its good for covering gray hair. 30 is pretty high lift, 40 is the maximum lift a non-professional is able to buy.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi there, thanks for helping. So since I don't want to lift any color, I should get 10, right. I thought that you worked there. I would send you pics, but don't really know how to do that without my husbands help, and he is so busy at work I rarely see him. We work different shifts. Anyway, so I appreciate your help alot. BTW, you and your daughter are very pretty.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Apr 11, 2007)

I was wondering about this product too as I am trying to go from dark brown to light burgundy hair... I used the color chart to determine what strength developer I needed. Mrs.Jones do they make a conditioner specifically for after coloring? Thanks for your help!

ion Color Brillianceâ„¢ - How To Use

I hope that you get the color you want WVPUMKIN.

Hugs,

Me


----------



## KatJ (Apr 11, 2007)

They surely do. They have a Color Defense after color treatment, its purple. You can either buy a packette or the full size product. Don't forget to check out the other products in the Color Defense line!

And hooray for ION, they will be getting a semi-permanent line in soon!!!


----------

